# St Crispin's Asylum



## Rubex (Jan 17, 2016)

St. Crispin’s, designed by architect Robert Griffiths, was founded in 1873 and opened as Berrywood Asylum to paupers from a nearby General Asylum in 1876. Originally the grounds incorporated a large farm complex, gas works, a burial ground, a number of cottages for attendants and other estate staff, large residences for the superintendent, farm bailiff, head gardener, chaplain, and steward. The main building consisted of two major patients’ blocks on either side of the central services and hall, and was linked by single storey corridors and open metal walkways at upper levels which were later enclosed. Extensions completed in 1887 created a new block for idiot and imbecile children adjacent to the female wing. Blocks were also built for epileptics on either side of the main block.

After WWII Berrywood became known as St. Crispin’s and it was transferred to the NHS. 

Since closing in 1995 it has stood derelict. Most of the land around the main buildings has been cleared and used for housing. 

At least two fires have occurred on the site: one whilst the hospital was in operation which killed 6 patients who were resident on the Schuster Ward. Another fire took place in 2014 which seems to have gutted most the remaining building. 

The hospital in operation:













































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2016)

You certainly got some good shots there rubex..the externals were deffo better than the internals..the snow cerainly set it off here.although the main administration house was quite nice i thought.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 17, 2016)

Great place and superb set there Rubex!


----------



## tazong (Jan 17, 2016)

superb - great piccys


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 17, 2016)

I really lke the last image, although they're all good!


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2016)

When I saw your name on a nut factory post I had a few insults ready, depressingly I can't use any of em, it was just too damned good and I enjoyed it too much, I think I'll just go and suck a lemon, Nice One Rubex.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 17, 2016)

Those externals are lovely with the snow. Nice


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 17, 2016)

Excellent set of photos Rubex 
I visited Rauceby asylum in the snow a few years back, makes for lovely photos


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2016)

Were you there as well Mikey? Where's me flask,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2016)

smiler said:


> Were you there as well Mikey? Where's me flask,



Of course I was there smiler..we are partners in crime..☺ ☺


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry for all the boot prints on the last shot messing up your composition. Nice to meet you both!


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 18, 2016)

These are absolutely lovely photos, I really like the green in one of the corridor shots 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilau123 (Jan 18, 2016)

I love this place, keep driving past hoping they will save the rest of it. Nice set.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2016)

What a beautiful old place and you've captured it perfectly! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 19, 2016)

Lovely photos in the snow. Beautiful building.


----------

